# NOLA again



## 77kath (Jul 11, 2013)

We get to go back to New Orleans for Christmas! Anyone know a good hotel in the Quarter? Monteleone is booked. I intend to eat wonderful food for days on end. Thanks.


----------



## mhlee (Jul 11, 2013)

Have you looked at the Maison Dupuy?


----------



## 77kath (Jul 11, 2013)

I'll check it out, thanks


----------



## Dardeau (Jul 11, 2013)

The hotel Indigo on St. Charles is nice, but not in the quarter. The Lookout Inn in the bywater is also really cool, but is definitely for the more adventurous visitor.


----------



## 77kath (Jul 11, 2013)

Well, we are going for adventure, especially if it comes with extra long beds.


----------

